# what's the most horrible thing that happened to you in school



## comoas (Sep 27, 2015)

Not necessarily horrible but what's the most humilhating thing that happened to you?

me, the worst thing that happened is getting my pants pulled down in front of some girls, i dont think thats serious enough but i had been bullied my entire life.

anyway, whats your story?


----------



## TumblrAddict (Jan 12, 2015)

During high school, I had a class where we had to have discussions every week and each person in the class had to lead the discussion. I avoided it for as long as I could, but I had to do it eventually. I totally choked. All those faces looking at me. I almost threw up on my desk. The teacher even had to ask the other people in the class to help me out. 

Ugh. Even thinking about it now makes me nauseous. uke


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Well....there are countless of things... the most prominent has to be...
It was time to take a major state test. Class was extremely silent (as we were all busy testing). I was so afraid (and to this day I am still afraid) of asking the teacher to go use the restroom (as a kid they would tell me no and yell at me and I was traumatized to the point where I had an accident in kindergarten). Anyways, I could no longer hold it in, and reluctantly asked the teacher to use the restroom. To my relief, she said yes. I began getting out of my chair, and as I got up, I farted. Loudly. The whole class laughed so hard and I felt so embarrassed. I walked out and went to the restroom and died of embarrassment.


----------



## longtimenolove (Oct 21, 2015)

Anytime I had to stand up and do a presentation. I would choke. I don't know what I ever talked about because I would go off on some "ummmm yada, yada, blah, blah" rant. I think I was probably just saying random words or sentences that seemed to make sense. Basically I just tried to push my vocal cords to work but my brain stopped. Utter humiliation.


----------



## NoDak81 (Oct 26, 2015)

comoas said:


> Not necessarily horrible but what's the most humilhating thing that happened to you?
> 
> me, the worst thing that happened is getting my pants pulled down in front of some girls, i dont think thats serious enough but i had been bullied my entire life.
> 
> anyway, whats your story?


High school was awful for me period. It's strange that I now teach high school.


----------



## Viperae (Nov 18, 2015)

Someone recorded me describing a very, very, intimate scene with my ex-girlfriend. A month later, some guy who frequently bothers the living daylights out of me came up to me and replayed the recording... I learned that the guy who recorded it sent it to some group chat.


----------



## AnonymousPersonG (Nov 5, 2014)

I've cried a few times in front of a lot of classmates, so I suppose that sucks quite a lot. One time a teacher confronted me for not doing my homework in front of the whole class and shattered. I cried my eyes out and I ran out of the room. I had like a 1 foot booger drooping out of my nose. Then I cried in the bathroom for an hour and went home.
It's gonna happen again :/


----------



## ac1995 (Nov 23, 2015)

Not sure. Might be the time that we were coming back from a school trip and these two guys decided to push me down a hill in front of everyone.. one covered in brambles at that. I'm not really sure what I did to annoy them but they were obviously not very happy with me! 

It was in my first week of secondary school, and my mother and sister were waiting for me at the school gates. I felt like bursting out in tears but I held them back. Some of the people who saw helped me up and asked if I was okay, so it wasn't all bad.


----------



## Fangirl96 (Apr 13, 2015)

I once fell on my butt infront of the majority of the cool people at school. Actually, it was pretty much the majority of the school in general. Oh, and one time, a douchebag i hated hugged me. We hated eachother mutually. But i'm not too bitter about that one anymore as he is literally tasting dirt right now, so i mean there's no one to be angry at anymore.


----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)

Before 6th grade, when I still lived in Bulgaria, I had a really manipulative ******* of a "friend" that dragged me to hang out and skip class with her pretty often. At one point she asked me to keep a bag she brought for her and I took it, being the naive tool I was to her, but when I got home my grandparents who I was living with at the time were really pissed at me for going along with it, because they knew she was just using me to hide it from her parents. 
I showed up to school next morning without it and had to endure my class calling me an idiot and a good for nothing. My "friend" completely blew up, screaming at me about it.

There was another time in middle school, where we had an English teacher absolutely nobody liked and I asked her if I could be excused from a presentation. She asked me what I'm going to do about it in the future and it was almost like I was being talked to under an interrogation, I don't think a teacher's ever made me cry so hard in my life.


----------



## Pongowaffle (Jul 23, 2015)

During 8th grade, some guy named Peter who have long picked on me throughout middle school decided to slash my bike tires for fun. I was force to carry my bike and walk almost 4 miles home. 

During 9th grade, Peter decided to superglue four condoms on the back of my jacket hood as I walked around the school for the entire day without realizing dangling around behind me. The whole day students around the hall were cracking up and making hinting jokes towards me. The jacket was also a $300 jacket that my aunt brought for me as a souvenir and it kind of got ruined from that. When I went home, my mom got super pissed at me for letting that happen. 

Two months later, Peter threw stink bombs into my backpack without me knowing and i walked around school that entire day smelling like a rotting donkey anus before I realized the end of the day at what he did. I tried cleaning it up after and still smell bad for the weeks to follow. Eventually I had to get a new backpack. 

In 11th grade, I had a one-night hookup with Peter's then girlfriend. A week later, she broke up with Peter.

People like Peter was what made me have some SA and trust issues and also feeling like I was laughed at by people around me during my late teens to early adult years.


----------



## LoneWolf14 (Dec 18, 2014)

I don't really remember much from school since most of my memories are suppressed. I do remember dealing with a lot of *** clowns in middle school. In high school I kept to myself and was left alone for the most part.


----------



## NoDak81 (Oct 26, 2015)

Did anyone else have parents who got mad at them for not being social in high school?


----------



## comoas (Sep 27, 2015)

NoDak81 said:


> Did anyone else have parents who got mad at them for not being social in high school?


me, back in elementary school, i had been bullied ALOT, like every day, all the time, even told my parents what was happening and they eventually thought that i was making it up and stopped caring about it, i had to go through severe untreated depression, still have some of it today


----------



## maddieKate (Mar 2, 2014)

I was in eighth grade and one day, a few selected students (the ones that had good grades) were chosen to go to school and help another bunch of students who had difficulties. I was, unfortunately, chosen and I only had one friend at the time. I love her to bits but she was sort of the bad girl, hence why she was not chosen. 

I remember walking into the class and realizing I didn't talk to anybody. It wasn't that they were mean or anything, it was just that my social skills were far worse back then (I'm still shy, though). Then and there, I realized how dependent I was of my only friend and it sucked real bad. 

When first break came, I literally walked around by myself, hiding almost, hoping nobody, not even the teachers, would see me. I remember feeling nothing but pure embarrassment at the whole situation and just praying to God that the bell would ring so I could go back to the damn class. Eventually it did but then second break arrived and it felt ten times worse. There was a girl I spoke to that was there but then she vanished off somewhere and it was a horrible feeling. I didn't even eat my lunch because I knew I was going to be sitting alone like a stupid loser. I remember being on the verge of tears, hiding behind a wall when a teacher found me. 

She asked me what I was doing and where my friends were. She said it nicely but I remember just wishing I could vanish. It was so awkward for a teacher of yours to see what you truly are outside of the classroom. She encouraged me to speak to the other kids and she just didn't understand how hard it was for me. Eventually she left me to be, and the first thing I did was run to the bathrooms and cry my eyes out. I literally stayed there a whole five minutes, all alone in the bathroom, crying over the fact that I was lonely and had nobody. It was such a horrible day for me. I don't think any other day will beat it. 

I'm currently in my senior year and although I'm still a shy person, I'm learning to embrace it. Fortunately though, as I was leaving the bathrooms that day, my friend had miraculously appeared (the bad girl) and I felt such an awesome feeling of relief. It was like God had answered my prayers. Just remember that bad things are always temporary...


----------



## maddieKate (Mar 2, 2014)

My parents don't necessarily get mad, but I can tell they get bothered about it.My mum knows that I'm shy and stuff. My parents actually have no clue that I'm not friends with certain people, though. Like, they believe everyone in my class adores me or something. They have no clue that for the most part, I spend my days alone at lunch break, my boyfriend being my only salvation. Sometimes, they'll ask me how my day went and then "So, did you speak to so and so today?" and I will say yes, even though that person started clearly disliking me ages ago.


----------



## Telliblah (Sep 19, 2015)

The most horrible thing was how the small things added up. Got **** on each day until I had a whole swimming pool full of diarrhea to play around in.

But if I have to pick one single thing it would be that one time I got sucker punched and wormed around on the floor like a ***** gasping for air with tears in my eyes for like a minute. With half of the class standing around me no less. No one saying a word or trying to help or anything. And of course the teacher shows up two minutes after when the whole thing is over with everyone pretending nothing had happened (myself included rofl (pun intended))

ah those were the days


----------



## CristianNC (Jun 24, 2012)

I've had numerous occasions when I've made a fool of myself during public speaking. I get really tense and stammer a lot (not the repeating syllables king, the blocking words kind), tremor visibly, chest tightens, eyes wander, heart pounding et cetera. I can't even go on describing it without having flashbacks.


----------



## killyourheroes (Nov 29, 2015)

I laughed so hard I pissed my pants, literally. And that was only like 2 months ago. I'm 16.


----------



## zomb (May 4, 2014)

Got beaten apon by a bunch of people.
had to go to the doctors. 
Police were called. 
Teachers don't care.
You know, normal stuff.


----------



## OMGallthenamesaretaken (Nov 16, 2012)

Basically all of elementary school i was bullied by my teachers... examples:

When i was in 4th grade i was a very shy kid (still am actually) but a classmates parent said hed give the kid who sang loudest in the school play 5 dollars so i sang LOUD in the school play. I also was and still am a bad singer so my teacher made me apologize to my entire class and all their parents for "disrupting the play" on microphone literally moments after the play. my parents and pretty much every other shocked parent got the teacher fired.

When i was in 5th grade (we had moved schools following the previous incident fyi) I joined the broadcast club and loved every minute of it. a girl in the club didnt like me very much so she locked me out of the broadcast room one day. i told the teacher in charge of the club and he said "sam your pretty good at the broadcast club but a bunch of the kids in there are better". So I got kicked out of broadcast club...

I saw the teacher who had me kicked out at a grocery store a while back and i approached him and told him he was my fifth grade teacher and ran over the situation to him again and told him to **** himself. greatest moment of my life.


----------



## odetoanoddity (Aug 5, 2015)

Losing my boyfriend to cancer two years ago and finding out my father needs a liver transplant have been pretty bad ordeals for me. Anything else that was horrible before that has escaped my memory, or just doesn't even compare.


----------



## Constellations (Sep 23, 2013)

Well, just the general shaking/stuttering when presenting in front of the class, and the subjects drama and dance were torture.
The worse I could think of was when I got a ham sandwich thrown at me by some older kids.


----------



## Memory Motel (Nov 24, 2015)

People throwing stuff at me

Slammed into by rugby players for zero reason

Called gay

Treated like dirt in general


----------



## kurtcobain (Nov 10, 2012)

Having to eat lunch in the bathroom because no one liked me, and I had one friend. 

Being constantly shunned by most of my peers due to me being different. 


I'm glad it's changed, but those were pretty hard years.


----------



## mike91 (Sep 23, 2012)

I got kicked in the back i got the kid back but just tackled him should of punched the **** in the face till i broke his nose knowing what i know now i would of
And alot of other stuff happened to me


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Not many will probably believe it, but I **** my pants trying to fart at the urinal in grade four.

I think only the janitor and 1 other teacher found out, thankfully.

I wasn't really embarrassed to be honest.


----------



## NoDak81 (Oct 26, 2015)

comoas said:


> me, back in elementary school, i had been bullied ALOT, like every day, all the time, even told my parents what was happening and they eventually thought that i was making it up and stopped caring about it, i had to go through severe untreated depression, still have some of it today


Sorry you had to go through that.


----------



## NoDak81 (Oct 26, 2015)

maddieKate said:


> My parents don't necessarily get mad, but I can tell they get bothered about it.My mum knows that I'm shy and stuff. My parents actually have no clue that I'm not friends with certain people, though. Like, they believe everyone in my class adores me or something. They have no clue that for the most part, I spend my days alone at lunch break, my boyfriend being my only salvation. Sometimes, they'll ask me how my day went and then "So, did you speak to so and so today?" and I will say yes, even though that person started clearly disliking me ages ago.


My parents seemed to think everyone adored me. They're always so surprised I don't have a bunch of gatherings with people from high school when I'm back in town.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Girl brought her dog and the dog bit me.


----------



## prettylittleblogger (Aug 8, 2013)

In 8th grade this girl slapped on my neck EXTREMELY hard, then she ran off like it never happened.

In 9th grade I was walking to lunch with the entire freshman class, minding my own business as usual when someone of course thought it was cute to **** with me and they pushed me hard to where I almost fell flat on my face. I didn't look back to see who it was, because I was so embarrassed. 

Oh and actually like last week some a*shole threw a piece of candy at me that slid right the **** down my shirt.


----------



## weeKenDsx (Jan 6, 2016)

My mum had to go to jail twice during my school time. That was in 5th and 7th-9th grade. The first time was the worst of both. Back then I was 11 years old and my mum told **** about those ****ed up stuff she did in her life. And understandibly I wasn't able to understand all of this at this young age... Since my parents were already divorced the only person who was there for me was my grandmother because my mum's bf ran away due to his severe mental condition. So there was no one to sign my tests or go to school when I messed up something etc ... I was so embarassed and kept it a secret . Luckily my teachers didn't notice at this time that I was hiding something. The second time I managed to stay calm and arrange all the importamt stuff in order to have a person who is allowed to interfere in my school afairs. But you can believe me that those years were utterly awkward. I still hate ny mum and I'm happy to move out by june 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

-Being completely ignored kindergarten-3rd grade
-Getting pushed in the dirt and kicked in fifth grade by my 'friends'
-When I fell down the stairs in 7th grade
then finally, the wind blowing up my dress in front of like 20+ people plus occupied cars, which happened like last week


----------



## Trapper1 (Jan 27, 2016)

wow.....what a dick. Sorry man


----------



## Trapper1 (Jan 27, 2016)

*bad bad bad*

School changed me to someone I don't know and don't like. In middle school I moved and went to a private school where I was the only girl in my grade. The boys were all very immature and teased me a lot. I cried most days several times a day in the bathroom or just in class. The other kids in my class were really insensitive. I wouldn't talk and when the teacher would tell the class to be quiet, some of the boys would yell at me to be quiet as a joke, because I was the only one who wasn't talking. Terrible time in my life.

And one time I was running in the hall to give someone something, and there was a puddle in the middle of the hallway, and I slipped on it mid sentence and fell on my back really hard. The kids who spilled the water were watching, and I don't know if they tripped me intentionally, but they ran away laughing.....little **** kickers..


----------



## anonymous23 (Jan 30, 2016)

hmm i could name so many things.. but just being bullied by EVERYONE and no one was there to help me, i was and still am treated as a joke. I guess you could say I'm the outcast :/ maybe if i wasn't born so hideous things would've been better..


----------



## Deadly Assassin (Jun 19, 2015)

Everyone in gym class laughing at me and calling me names. Wait, you know what, while that may have been traumatizing, I can recall another incident that's even worse. Once, I dropped my laptop on the floor on accident while trying to rush to another class. Well, I ended up breaking the laptop's battery, so I went to my next class and because the battery was dead, I had to charge the thing with the plug and all. And guess what? The teacher walked up to me in front of the class and threatened disciplinary action if I charged it the next time. I was like, are you kidding me? My laptop's battery just broke as I was rushing to get to your class and I can't even charge the dam thing?


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

being spanked by my principal back in 1987-88 lol


----------



## 2Milk (Oct 29, 2014)

When I was in 3rd grade this kid would always tell me that he was going to kill me and my parents. I would tear up in class, I always thought that no one noticed (except for the kid of course) because he usually said this to me in music class were the lights were always off (only the projector lit the room). I always felt really bad, and hate the days when we had to attend music class. I still remember that ****ers face clear as day. He had ****ed up rabbit teeth with "stock" nerd glasses, and a pink cheeky face, with short brown hair. 

I guess other people did notice because one kid (who I knew only as a classmate in 3rd grade, but we became associated with the same "groups" in high school) brought up one day that I use to cry in third grade because " I missed my mom".


----------



## Fellini (Jan 31, 2016)

Name calling (ugly rat, scarface etc.), pushing, hitting, classmates threatening my life. I also had some sort of nervous breakdown in front of my class, fell down crying. ---> Changed school, in the new one things got even worse and I had to quit school altogether.


----------



## desartamiu (Aug 2, 2015)

Oh my gosh, I remember getting my leg caught in a chair in the canteen and falling to the floor. It didn't help I had some jerk helping me up to show off and laugh with his friends.


----------

